# New Jodie - Denim leather



## fabdiva

Went to pick up the spaghetti double knot today.  Was less impressive in person. But my SA showed me this whuch is available for pre-order.  The Teen Jodie in denim leather.  The details are amazing.  What do you guys think?


----------



## lizardlife

I saw a different denim bag from BV recently at the boutique and I liked it but I like this one more!


----------



## fabdiva

lizardlife said:


> I saw a different denim bag from BV recently at the boutique and I liked it but I like this one more!


I really like it. I'm on the fence. It's the teen size. I wish it had a longer drop to fit comfortably over the shoulder.


----------



## lizardlife

fabdiva said:


> I really like it. I'm on the fence. It's the teen size. I wish it had a longer drop to fit comfortably over the shoulder.


I get what you mean. I tried a teen size at the same time and while I like the bag IN THEORY, I'm not convinced it's user friendly enough for the cost. If/when this one comes in, I might have to reconsider!


----------



## Evergreen602

fabdiva said:


> Went to pick up the spaghetti double knot today.  Was less impressive in person. But my SA showed me this whuch is available for pre-order.  The Teen Jodie in denim leather.  The details are amazing.  What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5598071


It's super cute!  I'm not in the market for another Jodie, but will certainly admire from afar.  Would love to see mod shots of this one!


----------



## fabdiva

lizardlife said:


> I get what you mean. I tried a teen size at the same time and while I like the bag IN THEORY, I'm not convinced it's user friendly enough for the cost. If/when this one comes in, I might have to reconsider!


I think I need to wait to see in person instead of preordering it.  I don't think they hit stores until November.  Which is weird b/c the SA said if I preorder I can get it in 2 weeks.


----------



## MonsieurMode

By "denim printed," are you saying that the leather is printed with a trompe l'œil denim effect before it's cut and woven, or are you simply saying that the color is called "denim" and it's a light blue?

If the former, then this is in-line with Blazy's trompe l'œil leather pants ("jeans") that opened his runway debut.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Is this suede?  And does it come in Small…the Teen size seems so awkward.


----------



## fabdiva

MonsieurMode said:


> By "denim printed," are you saying that the leather is printed with a trompe l'œil denim effect before it's cut and woven, or are you simply saying that the color is called "denim" and it's a light blue?
> 
> If the former, then this is in-line with Blazy's trompe l'œil leather pants ("jeans") that opened his runway debut.


I believe the former.  It's leather that looks like denim.  The SA actually showed me the leather pants (Jeans) as an exemplar of the leather on the bag.  She described it as "denim leather".  It's not simply a "light blue" bag.


Gourmetgal said:


> Is this suede?  And does it come in Small…the Teen size seems so awkward.


It's leather.  It comes in a Teen and the mini.  I think if it came in the Small (that's the larger size, right?). I would definitely get it.  I don't have a Jodie bag because they seem so impractical (at least the mini).  But the Teen may be a bit impractical too for me.


----------



## sizz

Wow it‘s so beautiful


----------



## elizapav

Love the denim printed leather @fabdiva … I’m following to see how it looks and wears. I think it would be so useful in the right size and style depending on the petsob.


----------



## fabdiva

elizapav said:


> Love the denim printed leather @fabdiva … I’m following to see how it looks and wears. I think it would be so useful in the right size and style depending on the petsob.


Agreed.  I didn't pull the trigger on it because it's not a shoulder bag.  I'm keeping an eye out for it too.  I really love it.  I was going to preorder it, but the SA/store sort of left a bad taste in my mouth, which sort of sealed the deal for me.


----------



## elizapav

Definitely trust your gut and too bad about the negative experience. That’s unfortunate for the SA/boutique! I bought a teen Jodie based on the color and it never really worked for me in that size. Sometimes my heart and brain need to catch up and be on the same page with these purchases. Oops re. my typo on my last message (*person).



fabdiva said:


> Agreed.  I didn't pull the trigger on it because it's not a shoulder bag.  I'm keeping an eye out for it too.  I really love it.  I was going to preorder it, but the SA/store sort of left a bad taste in my mouth, which sort of sealed the deal for me.


----------



## demicouture

Who got a denim leather Bottega? 
I ended up with the Teen Jodie and am obsessed with the intrecciato in this version. So incredibly soft and beautiful. 
But I do agree the drop on the teen is tight. Still debating whether I should have taken the mini Jodie or the Pouch in the denim leather.


----------



## fabdiva

demicouture said:


> Who got a denim leather Bottega?
> I ended up with the Teen Jodie and am obsessed with the intrecciato in this version. So incredibly soft and beautiful.
> But I do agree the drop on the teen is tight. Still debating whether I should have taken the mini Jodie or the Pouch in the denim leather.


please post pics!  The drop is the only thing stopping me from getting it.


----------



## demicouture

fabdiva said:


> please post pics!  The drop is the only thing stopping me from getting it.


I will hopefully post here soon, in the meantime I will post it on my socials tomorrow


----------



## south-of-france

Any photos from the new owners?


----------



## demicouture

south-of-france said:


> Any photos from the new owners?


I got the teen jodie, the leather is delicious! More suede like and really scrumptious!!
The mini is also super cute, love the pouch but would have preferred if they did it also in the intrecciato.


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you very much and congrats! So cool and interesting how they achieved that look too!


----------



## ShinyIcicles

demicouture said:


> I got the teen jodie, the leather is delicious! More suede like and really scrumptious!!
> The mini is also super cute, love the pouch but would have preferred if they did it also in the intrecciato.
> 
> View attachment 5627665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627670


So glad to see the real life photos because the promo photo is a dead ringer for suede!


----------



## elizapav

demicouture said:


> I got the teen jodie, the leather is delicious! More suede like and really scrumptious!!
> The mini is also super cute, love the pouch but would have preferred if they did it also in the intrecciato.
> 
> View attachment 5627665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627670


This is gorgeous @demicouture - I love the woven effect on your Jodie. I know the teen size doesn’t work for me but it looks soft, suede-like. It looks casual but effortless, have you been able to dress it up, or go with an informal style?

I was close to purchasing the cassette version of the woven leather in denim but the white interior and the long strap hanging after adjusting it have deterred me. I imagine there is a way to hide the excess length of strap or take it to a professional. The extra long strap length (on me personally) has stopped me from buying the cassette before. 

I tried the newest version of the cassette with the metal details where the strap fits in neatly but not at the notch I need. Anyway, love yours- if I didn’t have a Jodie your post would definitely sell me!


----------



## elizapav

Meant 


elizapav said:


> This is gorgeous @demicouture - I love the woven effect on your Jodie. I know the teen size doesn’t work for me but it looks soft, suede-like. It looks casual but effortless, have you been able to dress it up, or go with an informal style?
> 
> I was close to purchasing the cassette version of the woven leather in denim but the white interior and the long strap hanging after adjusting it have deterred me. I imagine there is a way to hide the excess length of strap or take it to a professional. The extra long strap length (on me personally) has stopped me from buying the cassette before.
> 
> I tried the newest version of the cassette with the metal details where the strap fits in neatly but not at the notch I need. Anyway, love yours- if I didn’t have a Jodie your post would definitely sell me!


Meant to attach - non denim leather (which was my first choice) but trying the Cassette intrecciato crossbody in barolo (the front gold clips pushed to the back, can’t see the extra length of the strap but it’s hanging loose in the back!)


----------



## demicouture

elizapav said:


> Meant
> 
> Meant to attach - non denim leather (which was my first choice) but trying the Cassette intrecciato crossbody in barolo (the front gold clips pushed to the back, can’t see the extra length of the strap but it’s hanging loose in the back!)
> 
> View attachment 5628382


That's beautiful on you! 
Are you sure the denim you saw in the cassette was leather? As far as I know the denim leather was only made in the Pouch (teen) the Teen Jodie and the mini Jodie.
I did see the cassette in denim though and it was cool too 

I understand about the teen size on the Jodie not being easy. I definitely know it won't fit over my winter coats but I love the intrecciato so much in this version I had to get it.
I wore it over a semi casual outfit and a silky shirt. total 90s vibes for me


----------



## elizapav

demicouture said:


> That's beautiful on you!
> Are you sure the denim you saw in the cassette was leather? As far as I know the denim leather was only made in the Pouch (teen) the Teen Jodie and the mini Jodie.
> I did see the cassette in denim though and it was cool too
> 
> I understand about the teen size on the Jodie not being easy. I definitely know it won't fit over my winter coats but I love the intrecciato so much in this version I had to get it.
> I wore it over a semi casual outfit and a silky shirt. total 90s vibes for me


Hi,
I believe so- I was deciding on bags and my SA said there was a denim leather version (that they didn’t have in stock and it’s not on BV’s website) but it was medium size, non-padded (not the maxi and like my post #405, but looked similar to the cotton washed indigo color just suede-like like the denim leather) silver triangle hardware like the OG cassette and had a white interior. Retailed for $3000 USD. Now I am wondering if I should have looked into it or just went for the barolo-gold different style cassette because it was there and I also liked barolo. The two denims are confusing! I know there is also denim cotton non-padded cassette and dark denim cotton maxi cassette.

Thank you and enjoy your goodies! Your styling sounds great. I could only carry my teen Jodie in the crook of the arm, but tried to make the shoulder work for a little while, lol. The mini works for me (and pouch), in BV retrospect I might’ve looked at the small + mini Jodie.


----------



## obrecsa

demicouture said:


> I got the teen jodie, the leather is delicious! More suede like and really scrumptious!!
> The mini is also super cute, love the pouch but would have preferred if they did it also in the intrecciato.
> 
> View attachment 5627665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627670


I can't seem to find the denim leather mini anywhere.. I don't have any boutiques close to me (well, yet anyway.. one is opening soon)  NM by me has the teen but I'm much more interested in the mini


----------



## obrecsa

demicouture said:


> I got the teen jodie, the leather is delicious! More suede like and really scrumptious!!
> The mini is also super cute, love the pouch but would have preferred if they did it also in the intrecciato.
> 
> View attachment 5627665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627670


I can't find the mini in denim anywhere!!


----------



## obrecsa

demicouture said:


> I got the teen jodie, the leather is delicious! More suede like and really scrumptious!!
> The mini is also super cute, love the pouch but would have preferred if they did it also in the intrecciato.
> 
> View attachment 5627665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627670


Can you please tell me which boutique you saw the mini? I contacted customer service and they told me it isn’t available in this combination at this time ‍♀️


----------



## demicouture

obrecsa said:


> Can you please tell me which boutique you saw the mini? I contacted customer service and they told me it isn’t available in this combination at this time ‍♀️


I have sent you a message  hope you can find it soon.


----------



## demicouture

elizapav said:


> This is gorgeous @demicouture - I love the woven effect on your Jodie. I know the teen size doesn’t work for me but it looks soft, suede-like. It looks casual but effortless, have you been able to dress it up, or go with an informal style?
> 
> I was close to purchasing the cassette version of the woven leather in denim but the white interior and the long strap hanging after adjusting it have deterred me. I imagine there is a way to hide the excess length of strap or take it to a professional. The extra long strap length (on me personally) has stopped me from buying the cassette before.
> 
> I tried the newest version of the cassette with the metal details where the strap fits in neatly but not at the notch I need. Anyway, love yours- if I didn’t have a Jodie your post would definitely sell me!



You were right! I found the cassette in denim leather. Wow, I had no idea they made it in this version.
Unfortuntaley I can't attach the picture I found if it.


----------



## elizapav

demicouture said:


> You were right! I found the cassette in denim leather. Wow, I had no idea they made it in this version.
> Unfortuntaley I can't attach the picture I found if it.


Did it look like this? Photo is a back view, I saw the front as well which had silver hardware with the triangle.


----------



## demicouture

elizapav said:


> Did it look like this? Photo is a back view, I saw the front as well which had silver hardware with the triangle.
> 
> View attachment 5631722


That's the one. Thanks for posting.


----------

